# use dictionary words in c#



## hacklinux (Mar 22, 2012)

i want to use random words from the dictionary in my windows phone app...can anyone help me on this...because it is tiresome if i add words in an array one by one...


----------



## Prime_Coder (Apr 10, 2012)

How will you add words from dictionary? You will either type them in one-by-one or get those in a single file and then generate a random word from that file.


----------



## Faun (Apr 10, 2012)

parse it using regex


----------



## Desmond (Apr 10, 2012)

I am not sure if I should encourage this, but there are many wordlists available which are mainly used for *cough**cough* purposes. There are normally text files consisting of list of words. You could use one such list to read words from.

This could probably help : ftp://ftp.ox.ac.uk/pub/wordlists/


----------

